# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  The invisible jeweled snake

## CHICAGOSTYLE

I've experienced very vivid and often lucid dreams since I was a kid. They usually stay on my mind for about a day or so but they are occasionally so delicate that they crumble any time I attempt to grasp them. I've never really taken a step further by consulting others for possible dream interpretation, although, I have wanted to. 

Background: I'm 28yrs old, working in as a finance banker but I find the industry to be extremely lacking and shallow. I've been in a relationship for 1 1/2 years and my girlfriend recently had to go back home to Europe due to a family emergency, she'll be there for approximately two months. This is significant because I'm the oldest male in an old school Irish Catholic family, I've never really had to do any sort of domestic activities before. My Grandmother passed away almost two years ago, she was my best friend and practically raised me. 

Dream: I was in my yard with a number of other people including my brother and possibly my girlfriend when I noticed a transparent snake just outside of my fence. I have no fear of snakes in the real world and I was pretty excited to see it in my dream. The snake then vanished right when I moved closer to get a better look. Then it appeared again inside of my yard and I noticed that it actually had big, bright red jewels for eyes and by the outline caused by the distortion of its transparent body I could see it was some sort of small cobra. The snake vanished again and reappeared in the air about eye level, I then decided that I needed to get a picture of this on my phone and called my brother over to check it out as well. I have an iphone in real life, however, my dream phone was some sort of old flip style phone. As I ran up to snap the picture I became excited that my movement wasn't impaired as in many dreams my dream body moves as if its extremely heavy or in water whenever something significant happens and I need to act quick. I got there just fine and stared right into the red ruby like eye of the snake but I could not get the phone to work. The snake stayed there motionless and I got the feeling that it was an ancient and intelligent entity. There was almost some sort of telepathic understanding between the snake and I but it's very difficult to explain. The significance was primarily on the eye of the snake and not the fact that its body was completely transparent.

Before I could get the picture it disappeared and I woke up.......

----------


## JoannaB

Ancient, intelligent, elusive, invisible/transparent, valuable, potentially dangerous, and yet not feared. It excites you. You want to capture the moment, but using old means. You're unimpaired. You have a telepathic understanding. 

Hmm, what could all this be about for you. I am not sure,but here are some ideas:

You say you come from a Catholic family. A snake has a very specific symbolic meaning in Christianity: the temptor that tempted Eve in the Garden of Eden in the story of original sin, when the snake tempted the woman, the woman tempted the man, to disobey God and eat from the fruit of knowledge of good and evil. Is that the symbolism in your dream? I don't think so, your dream's mood sounds positive and much lighter than that. So I don't think it is about sin. However, perhaps a bit of that symbolism does apply: snake as temptation perhaps? A less evil type of temptation though I think.

If the snake had something to do with temptation, why would you be tempted by? A treasure that is hidden in an invisible body? I think perhaps the snake's body is invisible because it is not a material treasure you are talking about here: a treasure of the mind or an emotional treasure, a special understanding of something ancient or old.

I was going to say that I don't think this is related to your work because bankers deal with material not immaterial treasures, but then I thought about how you said that you find the industry to be lacking and shallow, and I thought of that in relation to an invisible snake with treasure eyes, and think that maybe the snakes invisibility is because of the shallowness of the industry, but again that would not really fit your excitement nd positive mood in this dream, so no, I am thinking that this is not about your work.

So if it is not work related, is it related to your relationship to your girlfriend? Maybe. A treasure hidden in an invisible body, an elusive attraction, a telepathic understanding with an ancient being. Could this be about love? Maybe. I don't know: it depends on how deep a relationship you and your girlfriend have I think. Is it almost telepathic, an invisible understanding, that seems older than your relationship actually is? If you have a deep love this could be about that, but maybe it is not.

MAybe it is about a quest for something special that you do not have yet, something still elusive and yet so desirable. Perhaps it is about work after all, not your current work, but the elusive desire to have a purpose that is not shallow 
And extremely lacking, a goal in life work or personal, a quest.

 It could even be spiritual. A desire for a greater understanding of God, an ancient intelligent being with whom you can communicate telepathically? Of course, God is not traditionally portrayed as a serpant. But that does not men it can't be about God.

Of course, all these are just some possible thoughts, and I may be completely wrong. If any of this does not sound right, feel free to disregard. I just hope that at least some of these ideas will open up new ideas in your own mind, plowing you to interpret your own dream.  :smiley:

----------

